# Giant African Land Snails *pics*



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so i was thinking of getting something simple like some fish .. but now ive acually changed my mind .. on wednesday i shll be getting 2 african giant snails  ive always liked snails and so its the perfect choice there pretty simple to look after and there cheap too and since i grow my own veggies there even cheaper ..... Im only getting babies so atm theyll only be small but will post with plenty of pictures when i get them


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

ooh i have been looking into snails and map turles but my bf has decided i cant have any because i have my rats he wants tropical fish


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

Aw... well i always liked snails and i fancied something else and i looked at fish and altho there not major expensive .. just electricity usage adds up and im trying to save on that .. because i have my pc running alot of the time u know. My dad has a large collection of fish so hey if i wanna see them i can go visit him 

Like i said ive done quite a bit of research and i think snails are the way to go obviously there completely different to rats but there still pretty cool.. im getting two so will have to make sure i dispose of the eggs as they lay arround 100 each time hehe ... I dont really want them for breeding as i feel there enough of that going on already .. if i ever did feel like adding to my collection i could just keep a few eggs u know.

Im going to buy the stuff i need tommorrow and the snails should arrive wednesday


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

ooh thtas good were did you get them from


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

well although there quite common now no where near me i could find was selling them so i ordered off ebay i know not the most hmm trustworthy place but i might aswell try it .. the prices of snails is quite cheap where ever u got tho..... i found a guy and spoke to him first before ordering about what species they were ect and so i ordered them  the guy had 100 percent so we shall see

I know u said u cant but if u did want some sarah ill give u the link to them ok


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



> [stacey][ ]
> well although there quite common now no where near me i could find was selling them so i ordered off ebay i know not the most hmm trustworthy place but i might aswell try it .. the prices of snails is quite cheap where ever u got tho..... i found a guy and spoke to him first before ordering about what species they were ect and so i ordered them  the guy had 100 percent so we shall see
> 
> I know u said u cant but if u did want some sarah ill give u the link to them ok


 yeah you might as well i mite be able to work my way round him lol


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

Ok inboxed u the link


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

hey lol i i am goin to order 2 next week like you said there no trouble and easy to look after :S havent told the bf yet thow gonna wait until i have my new cage rats the rats which i am picking up at 1pm on wed i am soo excited lol


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



sarah19 said:


> hey lol i i am goin to order 2 next week like you said there no trouble and easy to look after :S havent told the bf yet thow gonna wait until i have my new cage rats the rats which i am picking up at 1pm on wed i am soo excited lol


 ok that didnt makes sense lol until i have my new rats cage


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

lol its ok i get what u mean so woot ur gonna get two .. hehe well be related my babies and ur babies lol 

so the species is achatina fulica 
You will need a tank/ storage box for them
A heat ad to use on the outside of it.. not a huge one they should have the option to move to cooler spot if they want
you need some sort of subtrate or soil... this is what ill be using...
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=sterilized+soil&x=0&y=0
you also need a spray bottle to spray inside everyday and keep it moist and erm yeah fruit and veggies oh and a cuttlebone for calcium .. or broken egg shells aparently is good...

here a site which is full of all the info u need and also a calculator like the rat one but for snails instead hehe....

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/
http://www.petsnails.co.uk/snail_calc.php


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

i have most of that and my dad said their is an old tank and a heat pad in his shed so the only thing i need is the soil and cuttlebone


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

nice lucky u hehe... i going to buy it all tommorrow  so how u convince the bf to let u have them lol


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



> [stacey][ ]
> nice lucky u hehe... i going to buy it all tommorrow  so how u convince the bf to let u have them lol


 i will just order them lol he cant do anything once there here plus am goin to order him a water snail for his tank so hopefullly that will make him happy lol


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

LOL fair enough.. they are pretty cool and so simple .. alot of people find them gross tho.. my familly thinks im mad lol ahwell nothings changed ive always been mad


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

I've been wanting a few of these guys, but they're illegal to own in the US.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

I know ive been reading about it .. i think alot of it has to do with the fact that there so easy to breed obviously and so unfortunately alot of people do .. i will be humanely disposing of the eggs by freezing them or whenever i do want another one just keep a couple eggs to hatch u know


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

Now I want one of these...


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

which variety is that do u know??


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



> [stacey][ ]
> I know ive been reading about it .. i think alot of it has to do with the fact that there so easy to breed obviously and so unfortunately alot of people do .. i will be humanely disposing of the eggs by freezing them or whenever i do want another one just keep a couple eggs to hatch u know


 aww yeah am gonna keep a couple but am only gonna do it once how long do you have to freeze the eggs for then do u just throw them away


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/care/breeding.html#b_population

go to this website again that i gave you has all the info there.. i believe u put them in the freezer.. theres mixed opinions in different places for how long so id keep them in there for a day atleast to be sure maybe longer.. then just dispose of them.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok s the babies finally arrived today... there only tiny atm obviously but will grow and grow hehe

Their shells arent the most hmm polished theres a few scrapes but i think there cool  One is bigger than the other so that can be the boy lol and the other the girl.. now i just need names for them if anyone has any ideas 


































ps the pictures arent great cause there from my phone and also i have shakey hand atm silly hand ggrrrrr


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

awww that just makes me want some more


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw, they are cute ^.^


----------



## EveieNiamh (Oct 30, 2010)

I have two giant african landsnails 3 years old. when I got them they where only a pound from the local petshop and are well bigger then the ones in the zoo and take up all two hands when I pick them up ;D They are called Brian and Sally, my dad wasnt that happy cause that his name


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Hahaha yeah there pretty boring but cool at the same time i like watching them grow and eat too... and when there on me they tickle and i can feel them like nibbling on my finger so its gonna be strange when there like huge


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



Leesha said:


> I've been wanting a few of these guys, but they're illegal to own in the US.


Really? Hmm. :3


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Giant African Land Snails*



Alethea said:


> Leesha said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting a few of these guys, but they're illegal to own in the US.
> ...


I found this out as well. I saw this post and was thinking about getting one, until I found out they were illegal lol
They are "A potentially invasive species" :-\


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yes they are illigal and they are an invasive species... they are hermaphrodites and they lay 30-1000 ggs 6 times a year and because obviously they get very large within their first year of like they eat alot of food and once they have matured that can happen in 6 months they will lay eggs and then those will lay and then those and so on.. so as u can imagine they can overun crops if the eggs are not disposed of correctly.


----------

